# My black 91 SE-R



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

This is my 91 SE-R. It has the following mods:

*Performance*
JDM SR20 engine
HS CAI
HS 3rd gen headers
2.25" catback exhaust
UR Pullies

*Suspension*
Eibach Prokit springs
KYB struts
Jamex STB


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

[Vanilla Ice Bot On] Rice, Rice Baby.. [Vanilla Ice Bot Off] J/k. Ya'll foolz bettah recognize this here se-r!! Although we all know B14's are better!!!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Clean B13, Serban. I love the black on black look. BTW, where abouts in FLL do you live? I grew up in Dania.... and have a bunch of car fanatic friends in and around Broward (some of whome recently migrated to Orlando for school). PM me with some details if you so desire. I go back to visit every year, and would love to meet up with some list members. Lates,


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Joe, I live right in Tamarac, just south of Coral Springs. I am just here for the summer. At the end of August, I head back up to Tallahassee for school.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Aww yeah. This is the correct way to build a Sentra.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

Where did you get the clear front sidemarkers for your car?


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

I got those clear sidemarkers from NisKnacks when they first came out. I dont know if they will have any more or not.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

nice b13! super clean engine man! its not turboed is it, is it just the japanese sr20de and not the det?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

has that sharp and that sq clean look, i love it


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG that is the best looking Classic I have ever seen!!! Will you sell it to me?  

Keep up the good work my friend!!


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Got a few new pics...



















That is all


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Cool Car Fast91SER, i wish i had an SR20.

BTW, What happened to your B14 se-r rims?

I noticed that a lot of u guys in Fl have those se-r rims, why is that are they easier to get over there?


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Very nice! I like the way it looks with the polished lip wheels.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks shane.

OmegaMan, I sold my b14 rims to a local buyer, it was easier this way since I didn't have to ship them. I originally bought them from a guy in FL, so I guess they just stay around here.

You can always check the classifieds over at www.sr20deforum.com people sell them on there sometimes.


----------

